

 How do you TEST your start-up ideas? - mapster
http://smallbusiness.foxbusiness.com/entrepreneurs/2010/10/25/business-idea-test-cheap/#ixzz1evaNaSR7

======
mapster
What is your quick and dirty method? (thanks for sharing!)

------
rhizome
Yeah I'm not visiting Fox Business.

~~~
mapster
lol. I am not a fan of Fox either, but the article nicely summarizes what I
think are great examples of low budget market tests.

